# Best place to catch sturgeon



## Ryan4551 (Jul 16, 2015)

Wanted to do some catch and release sturgeon fishing. But don't have a clue where to go. Thanks


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

St Clair river


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Lake Winnebago Wisconsin


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

You might want to double check the DNR regulations. The season on sturgeon might be closed now.


----------



## Ryan4551 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ok I will


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like the season on them is closed. The fishing season for sturgeon on the Great Lakes and connecting waters ended on Nov 30th.
http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/lake-sturgeon-regulations/


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Otsego Lake's season is still open


----------



## Ryan4551 (Jul 16, 2015)

ok thanks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Columbia River in Washington, in June. Call Clancy Holt to book a trip.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

go down to Algonac, st. clare area, I recommend you spring for a guided sturgeon trip. it's worth it . they will show you how to quickly get on these prehistoric beauties.
also if you would like an adventure,, black lake by onoway has a spearing season,,,6 fish total I believe,,,not per person,,,six fish for the season. but they have a great time on the lake. and you can contact black lake chapter of sturgeon for tomorrow and learn a lot about these fish. and for more adventures,,,come camp with us in may or june to help guard the sturgeon spawning run up the black river. we camp in the state forest, and patrol the river to prevent poaching. camping is free, and we will even give you a cool hat.
you would get to see Michigan state graduate students dive, capture and tag the fish. tour the sturgeon rearing facility. and if your very lucky,,,,and theres an old bearded guy in a 13 foot fiberglass camper there,,,he most likely will invite you to dine with him on fresh caught, expertly cooked crawfish.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

john warren said:


> go down to Algonac, st. clare area, I recommend you spring for a guided sturgeon trip. it's worth it . they will show you how to quickly get on these prehistoric beauties.
> also if you would like an adventure,, black lake by onoway has a spearing season,,,6 fish total I believe,,,not per person,,,six fish for the season. but they have a great time on the lake. and you can contact black lake chapter of sturgeon for tomorrow and learn a lot about these fish. and for more adventures,,,come camp with us in may or june to help guard the sturgeon spawning run up the black river. we camp in the state forest, and patrol the river to prevent poaching. camping is free, and we will even give you a cool hat.
> you would get to see Michigan state graduate students dive, capture and tag the fish. tour the sturgeon rearing facility. and if your very lucky,,,,and theres an old bearded guy in a 13 foot fiberglass camper there,,,he most likely will invite you to dine with him on fresh caught, expertly cooked crawfish.


That sounds like a cool trip in May..gonna check that out..thanks


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

There's no need to waste money on a guide to fish sturgeon on the St. Clair River. Just make sure you know what gear & bait to use & go out there & put your time in. Some guys are successful on their first try while others take a few trips before they put their first sturgeon in the boat. I know a guy that landed 5 sturgeon (biggest was 65") in one night fishing from shore on the St. Clair River. If you know how to fish rivers & know how to look for fish holding spots (i.e. holes, current breaks, current seams etc.) then you shouldn't have a problem catching sturgeon.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

A buddy of mine lives on St Clair, and someone he fishes with regularly catches Sturgeon from shore. Just a rod in a holder with a big gob of nightcrawlers, while he mows his lawn. He just checks the rod every few minutes. Once he caught 3 Sturgeon in the time it took to mow his lawn.


----------



## finsnfur (Feb 23, 2016)

Fish off the new pier they built behind Johnny legas bar in clay township u can fish the north channel is clear if u catch one let it go they can't stop u from fishing


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Might want to add where abouts in Michigan where you live. That way people can better help you in search of your first sturgeon.


----------

